
The good, the bad and the ugly of machine translation for customer service - pauloteixeira
https://unbabel.com/blog/machine-translation-customer-service/
======
fmfamaral
How long until this article is outdated and Machine Translation can get the
meaning, context, peculiarities, tone of voice, irony, etc.. ?

5 years? 10 years? Never?

~~~
hhmacedo
Never say never.

